# Games that a 5 year old can play



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 30, 2011)

I have a 5 year old nephew, and he and I like to play video games together. We play Mario Super Sluggers (baseball) and Super Mario Sunshine. In Sunshine, I play all the levels and he watches, and he plays on the island and squirts the guys and just runs around in general.

However, I've almost beat the game and was wondering if you guys had any recommendation for a game he can understand? I'd be able to do the hard parts, most likely a lot of the main story,  but he does enjoy playing the easy parts and picks things up pretty fast. I'm hoping I can start teaching him how to progress through a game.

Do you guys have any game recommendations that are fairly easy? Preferably I'd like a Wii or GameCube game, but I do have an N64.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 30, 2011)

When I clicked, I thought this was going to be a thread where we could easily drift it into a rant about the dominance of casual games in the market.

I was disappointed.   :v

Anyway, I don't have many suggestions, but I reckon Pikmin on the Gamecube is a good one. Maybe. >_>


----------



## Aetius (Sep 30, 2011)

Ocarina of time.

All day and everyday when I was 5.


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not that familiar with Nintendo games for kids that are also multiplayer games but some games come to mind.  Mario Kart, Super Mario Party, and Super Monkey Ball.


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 30, 2011)

Can't get any more simple than good ol' Super Mario Bros. Move right, get coins, mushrooms, and flowers, stomp enemies and reach the goal at the end. $5 on Wii Virtual Console.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

He would probably be able to play most of the Mario Party games and mario kart.
Edit:Forgot about one, Kirby Air Ride is incredibly simple. The only things used is the A button and analog stick.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

For the N64, I'd recommend Super Mario 64 (that game made my childhood) or Banjo-Kazooie.
I had an SNES when I was growing up; Kirby Super Star was by far my favorite.  (Dyna Blade, fuck yeah!)  I also had some sort of Mario game, something about Seven Stars or Seven Swords... never got that far.  I know there were a lot more I had that would be alright for a kid that age, but those two are the ones that really stuck.


----------



## cad (Sep 30, 2011)

Doom.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> Doom.



Games like Doom and Quake were my first games. I couldn't stand the kiddy E-rated shit.

*LIKE A BOSS.

*lol guise does this make me HARDCORE or what =)


----------



## Takun (Sep 30, 2011)

Grab an NES, play the original Mario. :3

My sister at that age loved Super Monkey Ball, Sonic Adventure 2 Battle, and games like that on the Gamecube.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Awww, man, now I've got a nostalgia boner.  ;A;


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 30, 2011)

When my sister was young, she watched me play Manhunt in the dark. She was unfazed by it.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 30, 2011)

Ahh, I have Super Mario bros 1 and Super Mario bros 3 on the Wii, I'm gonna have to see if he likes those.

And I have Super Mario 64 and both of the Banjo-Kazooie games for N64, and I loved all of them. I think Mario 64 will be great for him. I have Mario kart Wii but I'm not sure he could do that one, but I could try the N64 version. Pikmin sounds good, too, I'll have to see if I can pick it up at Gamestop sometime.

Thanks for the feedback, guys, it's really awesome c:

Also I used to have fun watching my dad play DOOM when I was like...4. I was always entertained by it.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 30, 2011)

can't go wrong with any of the a-list or b-list nintendo games.
For non nintendo you could possibly play kingdom hearts if you want to try a rpg.
Also Sims is a good simple game for funsies.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Sep 30, 2011)

Portal 1.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 30, 2011)

Am I the only one who LOVES to play as Bowser/Koopa in the Mario Kart and SSB games?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 30, 2011)

Homebrew your Wii. Now play NES games (presumably that you own) on it.

8-bit era = Best era for kids. I cannot imagine growing up with Halo or really anything 3D, especially given the level of (potentially mature) content in most games nowadays. 8-bit games you can just load up and start playing. Also, the better Final Fantasy games happened during the 8-bit (and 16-bit) era.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES to play as Bowser/Koopa in the Mario Kart and SSB games?


Yes, because your special. c:


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> Portal 1.



That feel when you haven't beaten Portal yet.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 30, 2011)

Sollux said:


> That feel when you haven't beaten Portal yet.


I've never even owned either of the portal games. Should I feel bad?


----------



## Larry (Sep 30, 2011)

I mainly suggest Super Smash Bros. series. That game is super fun for all ages, and I'm pretty sure your nephew will understand the game.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 30, 2011)

Mike the fox said:


> I've never even owned either of the portal games. Should I feel bad?



Not at all. I never owned a Portal game either. In fact, Team Fortress 2 is the only Valve game that I technically "own".


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Sep 30, 2011)

When I was five I lived on a diet of Need For Speed (NFS 3 and 4) and Battlezone (The activision one, not the atari one). I have never regretted the hours I spent every day doing that. F**k yes.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 1, 2011)

Dead Space extraction for Wii.


----------



## cad (Oct 1, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Games like Doom and Quake were my first games. I couldn't stand the kiddy E-rated shit.
> 
> *LIKE A BOSS.
> 
> *lol guise does this make me HARDCORE or what =)


It makes you awesome, that's what it does. My whole world back then was built on FPS games like Doom, Quake II, Unreal, and the like. They're still far superior to most FPS games I've played.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Oct 1, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Am I the only one who LOVES to play as Bowser/Koopa in the Mario Kart and SSB games?


 In Mario Kart I liked using him for bashing competition off road. In SSB, he's too slow and too big a target to be used averagely.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 1, 2011)

Viscra Maelstrom said:


> It makes you awesome, that's what it does. My whole world back then was built on FPS games like Doom, Quake II, Unreal, and the like. They're still far superior to most FPS games I've played.



lol oh wat r u going on about now, grandpa?
ur stuped fast paced combat and hilariously fun weapons aint got nothin on our sooper 1337 camera dynamics, regenerating health, unbalanced multiplayer system, and repulsive community
lol get with the times NOOB! xddd

- Xxassassiniceninjadragongod420smokeweederridayxX4217890576197063andahalf


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 2, 2011)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Also Sims is a good simple game for funsies.



Sims is probably one of the things that ruined me as a child the fastest.

I would lock them in rooms and watch as their lives ticked away by way of lack of sleep or starvation, or just watch them burn themselves to death. The Sims is the one game that is pretty much guaranteed to bring out the worst in me. I think it has to do with the fact that you can never really please the little fuckers. You can have their needs perfectly balanced, only to have them get a little too depressed and ruin everything.

This was fixed somewhat in The Sims 3, but then I found out that a fat woman locked in a trailer with a pizza on the lawn that she can't get to, will actually draw amusement from the Grim Reaper and she will never die. [evil smile]


----------



## Fendras (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm pretty much with anyone here who hinted at the Virtual Console on the Wii. It's full of amazing games a younger person could pick up and play; lots of us here used to play the NES and SNES games when we were that age, after all!


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 2, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I would lock them in rooms and watch as their lives ticked away by way of lack of sleep or starvation, or just watch them burn themselves to death.



Oh god I thought I was the only one who did this.

I personally chose to stop playing Sims, just because it gives me horribly malicious thoughts.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Oct 3, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh god I thought I was the only one who did this.
> 
> I personally chose to stop playing Sims, just because it gives me horribly malicious thoughts.



No sir. I started playing The Sims when it came out. After trying my best to actually beat the game, I got extremely fed up with the whiny bastards and became hellbent on total Sim Genocide. Fuck. The. Sims. [period]


----------



## sunandshadow (Oct 3, 2011)

Yoshi's island is fun and adorable, although I'm not 100% sure it would be easy enough for a child to play much of it.

Okami has combat which is just button mashing for non-bosses, the characters and story are a cute funny fairy tale with minor scary parts, but there is a ton of reading and the boss fights are a bit more complicated because they involve solving a puzzle while fighting.

If you play games with an emulator or game shark or something like that you could enable cheat codes to make any game easier (infinite lives or whatever).

When my brother was 5 he was mostly playing things like the Jump Start and Dr. Seuss PC games.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 3, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> No sir. I started playing The Sims when it came out. After trying my best to actually beat the game, I got extremely fed up with the whiny bastards and became hellbent on total Sim Genocide. Fuck. The. Sims. [period]



I've always had issues with gaming AIs in general... but god damn. I don't even know if I can still classify that as intelligence.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 3, 2011)

Get some classic 8-bit stuff in the Wii Shop (or "otherwise").  At that age I was hooked on the original Metroid, exploring the depths of Zebes.  Still one of my favorites even though the entire layout is now etched in my brain forever.


----------



## DragonWin (Oct 3, 2011)

Any game really, after the basics are understood everything is pretty much cake since games arent the hardest thing in the world. Unless it has some problem that requires previous knowledge like history, cultural etc knowledge he ll be fine.

Just let the kid alone with a game and he ll find out unless you never want him to think for himself and have everything ready from parents or buyable sources...

edit: You dont even need to know english if your another country in order to play a game, just let the kid alone and he ll find out, its one of the few times that humans are forced to think and shouldnt be wasted


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Oct 4, 2011)

Sollux said:


> I've always had issues with gaming AIs in general... but god damn. I don't even know if I can still classify that as intelligence.


'Artificial Stupidity' I believe is the term you're looking for.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Oct 4, 2011)

I believe the "Mario and Sonic" Olympic Games (normal and winter games) are easy to figure out. I haven't played either versions in a long time, but I remember they were pretty simple (and quite a workout at times!)

I also agree with Mario Party being suggested.


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.addictinggames.com/

/thread


----------



## Mutations2000 (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, I could list a ton of good games right now.  Star Fox 64, Sonic Colors, Pokemon Stadium, Pokemon Stadium 2, Sonic Adventure, Sonic Adventure 2, Banjo Kazooie, Sly Cooper, almost any of the Legend of Zelda games (I highly recommend Ocarina of Time, Majora's Mask, and the Wind Waker), Donkey Kong 64, Rayman 2...  Hell, this list could go on forever.


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

gears of war or any shooter. they seem to love it. i could be wrong in your area and situation though. i just knew when i use to do childcare i had kids tell me they were shooting people in the balls on gears of war and how they love chopping people up with the chainsaw lol. awesome little kids.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 8, 2011)

Plants vs Zombies. Amazing game. It's a PC game and just about any PC should be able to run it, I think. It's pretty simple and colourful, so it should be suitable for children, but it's also very addictive. You'll probably like it, too.



Rex Aeterna said:


> gears of war or any shooter. they seem to love it. i could be wrong in your area and situation though. i just knew when i use to do childcare i had kids tell me they were shooting people in the balls on gears of war and how they love chopping people up with the chainsaw lol. awesome little kids.



That's a little bit twisted IMO.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Oct 8, 2011)

Contra.
I played Contra all the time, as a kid. Hell, I still do.
And Metroid.
And Gradius.


----------



## Kaizy (Oct 8, 2011)

How about Dead Space?

Kids love space and guns


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Oct 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Plants vs Zombies. Amazing game. It's a PC game and just about any PC should be able to run it, I think. It's pretty simple and colourful, so it should be suitable for children, but it's also very addictive. You'll probably like it, too.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a little bit twisted IMO.



there just kids. they don't know what they're saying or doing lol. also of course there gonna get in contact with games like gears of war cause most had older siblings.


----------



## Delta (Oct 8, 2011)

Get yourself a PS3 and then grab the sly cooper series. They're absolutely great games that he can be entertained by whether he's playing or watching.


----------



## BearlyBen (Oct 13, 2011)

Go get a SNES, then get Kirby Superstar. End of story.

Maybe Little big planet for PS3


----------

